# $5400.00 Tilting Furnace



## hyr006 (Jul 18, 2011)

Found this induction tilting furnace on ebay. Is it too good to be true? I spoke to someone at RDO induction and they said theyre tilting furnaces are in the 40,000 range. I asked them about the furnace in the link below and they said the product is likely from china and therefore I wouldn't get any "product support" and may have other technical difficulties such as finding the right equipment to work with them. He then went on to say he had some experience with them but "they're basically crap". 

Anyone ever have any experience with these furnaces. The link is below.

Right now I'm buying gold scrap from dealers, melting, assaying and then sending it off to be refined. Looking for a good furnace that will mix well so i can get a homogeneous poor and do a proper assay. Right now I'm pouring about 100 oz bars. Would 100 oz pours be too small for a tilting furnace of this capacity? Thanks in advance for any feed back. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Medium-frequency-induction-melting-furnace-15KW-/230485141493?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35a9fc27f5


----------



## Fournines (Jul 18, 2011)

I wouldn't spend the money on it. 100 oz is about 7 lbs of metal plus the weight of the crucible - you should be able to do that yourself for now.

When you get up to 300 or more you might want to look into it.

Either way, I wouldn't buy it off of eBay.


----------



## rusty (Jul 19, 2011)

Two years ago I purchased a 70 amp plasma cutter off ebay for $800.00 delivered. Your fellow is spot on, no support from Chinese they know squat about the products they sell.

I've had several problems with my plasma cutter, so far I"ve been able find the problem and get the machine working each time there has been a problem, the last time I stepped on the hose and broke the Bakelite insulator coming through the case. Tried to order the part, finally gave up and turned the insulator out of nylon.

I work the machine hard for hours on end, cutting metal from 1/8 up to 3/4" sometimes thicker. Fortunately I have learned this machine inside out and would purchase another in a heart beat.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## zhongkemachine (Sep 8, 2011)

Unbelievable....Most Products sold in China could got "product support" but about the machine you mentioned, I have nothing to say ..Lucky for you


----------

